# getting out of mobile phone contract



## denzilpc (May 13, 2008)

i hope someone can give me some advice! my daughter stupidly took out a phone contract for her boyfriend who said he would pay her back the rental but as you can guess they split up and she is now stuck with the contract which has 12 months to run is there any way she can get out of this without paying the £450 vodaphone want to end the contract.:wall:
thank for any advice .


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

The only way you can get your daughter out of this is to do a 'transfer of ownership' to her ex-boyfriend.

He will have to provide id, bank statements etc and have a credit check to open an account. The ownership can then be transferred to him.

The only other thing to do is change your tariff to the cheapest on possible.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

As above. Unless she was forced into it against her will or there's some other obvious reason for the contract to be invalid i.e. she was insane when she signed it she's kinda stuck.


----------



## denzilpc (May 13, 2008)

insane sounds good to me !!!!!!


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Send the DW boys round to his house. I'm sure he'll agree to sign anything :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

i have managed once to get out off a contract with 3 as i had very poor signal it took couple of months but in the end they back down and ended the contract as goods not fit for purpose.


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

If you cant cancel it then you could phone up Vodafone and request that the block the SIM and send you a new one - that way at least you'll get the use of the contract.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

BJM said:


> If you cant cancel it then you could phone up Vodafone and request that the block the SIM and send you a new one - that way at least you'll get the use of the contract.


That sounds like a very sensible suggestion, dont think there is any other way of getting out of it.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Has her ex still got the phone?

If you can't get it back report it stolen, as she is the on ultimately responsible for the costs.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

^^ This is the way to go. Ask for the phone back. If he won't return it, then report it stolen and tell the police where it is.


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

Good option would be to phone voda and say its been lost, get the SIM cancelled, once you get the new SIM you could call Voda and ask to be put onto the cheapest tariff then at least it may only be £15 a month to pay, they will also change your number free of charge one time only if you say youve been getting dodgy calls etc.


----------



## denzilpc (May 13, 2008)

thanks for all the advice got the phone back and getting a new sim so looks like I'M getting a new phone !


----------

